# Katusha denied Pro Tour License



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

WTF! Wasn't J Rod the top cyclist of the last season?

I was sure Saxo-Tink were going to be relegated instead.

Theory One: The UCI knows or suspects something about Katusha that we don't.

Theory Two: UCI's World Tour decisions involve reading the inards of dead goats

Theory Three: Conti sells airtime better than J Rod

Let the conspiracy theorists loose on this one:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/katusha-denied-2013-worldtour-licence


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I was surprised when I read this article this morning, too.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I'm blown away by this. Yes let the conspiracy theories begin. I thought for sure that Euskatel would get thrown out with all the problems that the team is facing. I mean they have to sell the team buses just to make payroll for last month! Go figure.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was shocked and can't even begin to figure out why. J-rod put them in the limelight all summer.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Shocked* is the Cycling Word of the Year 2013...

Theory four: UCI infighting. Hein/Pat v.s. Igor/Andrei.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I just saw the news and didn't have Katusha on my list of teams that could potentially get dropped at all. I tought Saxobank and Radioshack had far more significant problems. Wow.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Theory 5: someone on Katusha forgot to grease the cogs at UCI...


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

No surprise that Saxo got in, but the Katusha denial is a shocker. As was noted earlier Euskatel is selling assets to make a late payroll. I can't imagine Euskatel is bondable at any cost for 2013, which I understood was/is a UCI ProTour requirement.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Also "Former Rabobank" got a license...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

My take...

One: they have Ekimov as the boss now, he's probably mentioned a few times in the Lance files.... That's got to make them lose quite a few ethical points... Of course Bank-Bank with Riis and Astana are not much better now with Vino but their dirt is already known and out there, it's easier to deal with crap you know about than crap you get thrown in the face out of nowhere. Then again, they might already know how dirty Eki is, but that doesn't matter to them, it's what the media and public know that matters. The UCI, with their commission looking into their dealings seem to focus on the Lance/USPS issue, but they still act like bozos and sweep every other problems under the rug as if every other teams were fine and other cases didn't matter.

Two: Menchov, Kolobnev, Gusev and Ignatiev are all named in the Ferrari's money laundering case in Italy that will probably explose sometime in 2013.

With so many guns rightfully pointed to Pat, Hein and friends heads right now, I guess they wanted to avoid the mess that will probably end up when these guys names get officially dragged into courts... It may just be some panic from the UCI, they're in hot soup, from now on, every move they do is to try to save their faces and cling to the power and money as long as possible.

And remember who runs the UCI, they apparently protected Lance, probably because he was good money for the sport and for themselves, Alberto is also one of the racers that brings a lot of cash into the sport, not as much as Lance, but I'm pretty sure they want him racing as much as possible.

Something that might hurt Katusha even more is that they're not members of the MPCC (Mouvement pour un cyclisme crédible) and many race organizers recently agreed to prioritize MPCC teams to non-MPCC teams when handing wildcard invites... Most stage race organizers would love to have Purito in their races since he is one of the few racers making races an entertaining show... but if they fall behind the other non-WorldTour teams in the invites priority, 2013 might be very hard for them... Sucks for Purito but, Katusha have been a very shady team from the start so...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fiermorrycwm96 said:


> *www.xmasuggoutletsale.com* So it seems that in order to pass they have no choice but to peep at others paper or at the book or even to find a substitute to take the examIn recent times, the volunteering spirit has distribute between the Chinese folks, specifically amid kids Talk by telephoneMeanwhile, Nanning is also a tourist city, attracting hundreds of website visitors to travel To start with, it?s really valuable and handy
> As well as the most significant character is its quickly pace It typically requires a smaller number of units than the mainA buddy in want is actually a pal without a doubt They may be the apple within their family?s eyes and by natural means get more treatment and pocket funds On account of this quickly speed, information packages can have significantly details in a brief time
> 
> *www.uggstooutlet.com* Provided that the challenge not solved, the strain is usually there Furthermore, review problem, work stress and lifestyle pressure could generate psychological troubles With the development of culture, the competitors in the total society is more and even more intensive, causing increasing stress to people Our routes through life turn into our ruts in life, which we end up stuck in and uncover it hard to dig ourselves out Within the 1 hand, they have to review in school to enrich by themselves and also to get a diploma
> ...


^^^This^^^


Good point. 

It was the Uggs boots outlet sale.


----------



## Cross_Reference (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm still baffled by this but no clarification has been issued by the UCI. The decision seems very left-of-field...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew there was no way Saxo and Conti would be left out in the cold. Surprised they gave Jrod the boot instead....


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn shame. Love watching Purito always attacking.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Purito might jump ship to another team - as Conti pointed out, it's hard to train for the GTs if you don't have a lot of warning. Not many people can come off the beach as Conti did and proceed to win a Grand Tour.

J Rod has got to be involved for the drama to be complete - hope he finds another ride soon.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Makarov has just declared war on the UCI.
For background read this: http://inrng.com/2011/12/tinker-tailor-cyclist-spy/


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> My take...
> 
> One: they have Ekimov as the boss now, he's probably mentioned a few times in the Lance files.... That's got to make them lose quite a few ethical points... Of course Bank-Bank with Riis and Astana are not much better now with Vino but their dirt is already known and out there, it's easier to deal with crap you know about than crap you get thrown in the face out of nowhere. Then again, they might already know how dirty Eki is, but that doesn't matter to them, it's what the media and public know that matters. The UCI, with their commission looking into their dealings seem to focus on the Lance/USPS issue, but they still act like bozos and sweep every other problems under the rug as if every other teams were fine and other cases didn't matter.
> 
> ...


Well said and this pretty much sums it up from what I've heard from my sources as well. Its another UCI fiasco move which in this case will bring "Russian Heat" to Pat. To go a little further, I'm told there is someone tied to the Mantova investigation as well. I hear Purito is free to go to another team. Only time will tell.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Makarov has just declared war on the UCI.
> For background read this: inrng : tinker, tailor, cyclist, spy


wow. very interesting read


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Katusha's reaction:

Katusha Perplexed At 2013 WorldTour Exclusion | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Makarov has just declared war on the UCI.
> For background read this: inrng : tinker, tailor, cyclist, spy


Yes, facinating reading indeed. Unfortunetly, what could be expected from a country presently run by millionaire former spys.

The way things work in Russia/The USSR/Russia continues to amaze. Gives you an idea what a country run by a mafia looks like.

Still, a pity for the riders...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I can't figure out who is the more poorly run organization; the UCI or the NY Jets.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> I can't figure out who is the more poorly run organization; the UCI or the NY Jets.


+1 - It's a dead-heat!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> I can't figure out who is the more poorly run organization; the UCI or the NY Jets.


Let's kill 2 birds with one stone and give Tim Tebow a job: new president of the UCI!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

azpeterb said:


> Let's kill 2 birds with one stone and give Tim Tebow a job: new president of the UCI!


Ah Oh - I sense this thread will be moved to the "My NFL Team Sucks" forum...wait for it...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

J-Rod will get an invite to any race he commits to. I still think he will jump ship to someone else since it is allowed in his contract. With Nibali gone, Cannondale would love it. Omega would kill for a legit GC guy.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spookyload said:


> J-Rod will get an invite to any race he commits to. I still think he will jump ship to someone else since it is allowed in his contract. With Nibali gone, Cannondale would love it. Omega would kill for a legit GC guy.


At a team like OPQS wouldn't it need to be JRod and his crew? I wonder how well he will be able to negotiate for like 4-5 contracts without much bargaining leverage this late in the year, even with all his WT points.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

foto said:


> At a team like OPQS wouldn't it need to be JRod and his crew? I wonder how well he will be able to negotiate for like 4-5 contracts without much bargaining leverage this late in the year, even with all his WT points.


I doubt Lefevere would like 'JRod and his crew', maybe JRod and one guy of his choosing. Anyway, such is a svcky situation.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

OPQS would not want Jrod. They just bought Cav, and are building their GT team around him. Cannondale has Sagan and is doing the same thing. Although they could send him to the Giro or Vuelta, I don't think Jrod would be willing to take the assistant captain role. 


Saxo however could be possibility (despite my previous reasoning) - however remote. Riis has been known to employ a 2 pronged strategy for GT (Sastre/Hamilton, Sastre/Schleck, Schleck/Schleck, etc.) and could seek to offer a possible alternative to Contador for GT domination. Although Contador will likely have huge **** fits about it, it is possible. With TIbkoff being a sponsor, Riis is now rolling in cash.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me if J-Rod were actually allowed to escape his contract he would find a new home at............get ready for this............BMC. 

He would be the next prized possession play toy of everyone's favorite billionaire, cycling philanthropist, enthusiast extraordinaire Andy Rihs. Domestiques, I don't need no stinkin domestiques.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Both the BMC and the Saxo possibilities sound intriguing - the double-threat strategy is a good one.

How about Radio Shanty? With Frank "on vacation" - Andy could use some help on the mountains - and if Andy falters - J Rod front-and-Center.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sky could use him for the Vuelta, the Ardennes and Lombardia. They even have room for his helpers.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Sky could use him for the Vuelta, the Ardennes and Lombardia. They even have room for his helpers.


That's a good point. These days with their approach to training and race strategy a rider realistically has a chance to win only one grand tour per year.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I highly doubt that Katusha is going to let him go anywhere. They are still fighting the fact they were denied a World Tour license and it sounds like he is with them and that his focus is on getting his team back to that level. I guess that all could change if sponsorship dollars start dyring up...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that he isn't happy at Katusha...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> I highly doubt that Katusha is going to let him go anywhere. They are still fighting the fact they were denied a World Tour license and it sounds like he is with them and that his focus is on getting his team back to that level. I guess that all could change if sponsorship dollars start dyring up...


J Rod may have an out in his contract if Katusha is not chosen to be Pro Tour.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> J Rod may have an out in his contract if Katusha is not chosen to be Pro Tour.


I just saw it. Sounds like Katusha might be filing a lawsuit against the UCI as well:

Katusha plans court battle with UCI over WorldTour license snub


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I just saw it. Sounds like Katusha might be filing a lawsuit against the UCI as well:
> 
> Katusha plans court battle with UCI over WorldTour license snub



Katusha has HUGE pockets, and friends in the the intelligence bureau.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

AJL said:


> Katusha has HUGE pockets, and friends in the the intelligence bureau.


Good point.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

What is weird is that still there is no information on why the License was denied.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

AJL said:


> Katusha has HUGE pockets, and friends in the the intelligence bureau.


KGB/GRU vs UCI for World Cycling Domination! See it on Pay-per-View.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

sancycling said:


> What is weird is that still there is no information on why the License was denied.


Not really, this is the UCI we're talking about!

Patience my son, all things will become clear in time.  

P.S. If this does go to court - the UCI might remain mum on it until it's in front of a judge.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> KGB/GRU vs UCI for World Cycling Domination! See it on Pay-per-View.


All I mean by that is that Katusha's owner most likely knows why they were cut and they can 'buy' what ever influence is available. So, I think the situation is unlikely to remain as it is, but as you say, this is the UCI.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh I agree - you can get the UCI to do anything if your "contribution" is big enough.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Oh I agree - you can get the UCI to do anything if your "contribution" is big enough.



That theme sounds awfully familiar .....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The UCI report has been leaked and Katusha's license was denied for ethical reasons. I am extremely surprised (and half-way impressed). The fight will continue though. Astana should be looking over their shoulders and making sure that their operations are clean right now. 

UCI cites ‘ethical reasons’ for Katusha WorldTour snub


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Seems to me based on the UCI report they ought to exclude almost every current ProTour team. Ex-Dopers as riders and coaches, former clients of Ferrari - what team has none of those? Years ago the current World Champion bribes some schlub and it's a now a bigger problem for the relatively unknown guy's team? Please.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

AdamM said:


> Seems to me based on the UCI report they ought to exclude almost every current ProTour team. Ex-Dopers as riders and coaches, former clients of Ferrari - what team has none of those? Years ago the current World Champion bribes some schlub and it's a now a bigger problem for the relatively unknown guy's team? Please.


Geez, which is worse here, the irony or the hypocrisy?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like the UCI now has its sights set on Katusha's feeder-team RusVelo.

UCI Announces Pro Continental Teams | Cyclingnews.com

Pretty ballsy weeding going on - didn't think the UCI had it in them.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Looks like the UCI now has its sights set on Katusha's feeder-team RusVelo.
> 
> UCI Announces Pro Continental Teams | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Pretty ballsy weeding going on - didn't think the UCI had it in them.


Wow. I guess after feeling the heat to expunge LA's record, they are just on a roll now. There must be allot of pressure from external forces (WADA, Sponsors, etc) being applied and they are picking off the low hanging fruit. I think I'm in shock.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The ethics reasons for the snub are most probably money related. Also the UCILC is (or should be, seeing how it's set up) outside the reach of Pat&Hein. 

And since Rusvelo is just another part of the GRCP they probably have got their hand slapped for the same reason as Katusha. 
A pity with Rusvelo, though. They wear Assos.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

All of the sudden, Sky and Omega don't looks so crazy for kicking pros with any connection to doping off their teams. I wonder if they knew this was coming? I guess I (and others) that judged them harshly about the steps they took immediately after the USADA report was released need to rethink things a bit in light of the UCI's decision on the Russian teams...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

CAS Turns Down Katusha's Emergency Bid For WorldTour Licence | Cyclingnews.com

That settles it - either J Rod jumps ship now or waits for the conclusion of a probably lengthy case in the CAS - one that probably IMHO will not go Katusha's way as I can see the CAS saying that the UCIs determination is not really something they can rule on as the UCI sets its own criteria for Word Tour - there is no legal issue here as Katusha has likely agreed to abide by UCI rules and determinations. Essentially, you weren't chosen for the dance - tough luck.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> CAS Turns Down Katusha's Emergency Bid For WorldTour Licence | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> That settles it - either J Rod jumps ship now or waits for the conclusion of a probably lengthy case in the CAS - one that probably IMHO will not go Katusha's way as I can see the CAS saying that the UCIs determination is not really something they can rule on as the UCI sets its own criteria for Word Tour - there is no legal issue here as Katusha has likely agreed to abide by UCI rules and determinations. Essentially, you weren't chosen for the dance - tough luck.


Interesting. THX. Well, probably not very interesting for JRod - must suck being him right now.


----------

